# Fragrances Cosmetics and Skincare



## Cicichenon (Mar 10, 2009)

We offers brand name perfumes ahnd colognes at up to 80% off retail prices. We sell women's perfume, men's cologne, children's perfume, gift sets, perfume miniatures, hair care products, and skin care products through our newly designed easy to use website.

qznk Fragrances Cosmetics and Skincare


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Hmm...I've never heard these works. Are they in any way similar to Fauré's _Le Parfum imperissable_ or Debussy's _Les parfums de la nuit_?


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Didn't Mozart have bad skin...someone should tell him about these products!


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Tapkaara said:


> Didn't Mozart have bad skin...


Ironic as it may be, it appears listening to Mozart helps to reduce atopic dermatitis for some people. Maybe Mozart didn't listen to enough of his own music.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Listening to Mozart also makes you hair white, corse and powedery. I wonder if our Cicichenon has a product for that?


----------

